# Whoops!!! red wine bad for dogs?



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Bertie just drank a glass

He will sleep well tho


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Bertie has good taste - Reckon you should inroduce him to a good quality Rose though hehe


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

When Kenzie was 9 weeks old and weighing 1.4kg she climbed out of my lap and onto the table and took a big slurp of my wine  I panicked and called the vet who, after no doubt noting me down as the worst owner in the world, said she might be a bit sleepy but should otherwise be fine. Typical Kenzie, being difficult even at that age!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope Bertie's head is alright this morning....make sure you recall him quietly on his walk .


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> make sure you recall him quietly on his walk .


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Honestly, i just cant understand how that could happen.......only cos the wine in my house isn't in the glass long enough to be sniffed out by Molly  
She did actually sneak a few licks of a glass of rose once but it didn't appear to have any effect on her.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

My Yorkshire terrier Lily, drank a pint of beer that I had put out for slugs in various places, in proper slug/beer dispensers, she managed to get her tongue around and through the darn thing. She just slept it off in the sun in the garden by the back fence. I did think she had an almighty hangover later though, so I treated her carefully, just in case!

When my Zara the lurcher was brought home, she immediately got up and drank from my wine and Bailey's.... I thought then, "that's it, she's going back to rescue, I'm not sharing my Bailey's!"


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm guessing it can be really bad for them seen as grapes are


----------



## Monkeyshoes (Apr 7, 2012)

If my dog had access to money he would be in the off licence every day buying white lighting. 

He is mad for booze, he has even stolen unopened cans, scuttled off to the kitchen with them so he can puncture them and drink that contents. I'm wise to his shenanigans now, but when guests come they soon learn that even holding a glass of wine within his reach is all it takes for him to pounce. I'm surprised I haven't caught him rolling cigs when my backs turned.


----------



## leanne562 (Feb 16, 2012)

my 6 month pup loves wine! i cant put my glass down on the floor without her trying to down it in 1  shes so sly if i have a glass of wine in my hand she will come on the sofa for a cuddle and slyly start sipping my wine! dog, whod have them


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Is alcohol not like, realllyyy bad for dogs? I thought it had the same effect as chocolate and onions?


----------



## Monkeyshoes (Apr 7, 2012)

I can't comment on it being bad for them drinking it, the only negative I've noticed from when he has successfully satisfied his alcohol urges is he starts pestering me for a kebab and telling me how much he loves me.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Bertie was just toasting his own good fortune at finding such a wonderful home...


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't imagine it does dogs any good- I stopped using a particular doggy toothpaste after reading cases where the alcohol it contained was sending liver enzymes off the charts.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

It doesn't do humans any good really though does it?  and it's not as if she gave it to him deliberately.

It's only dried grapes that are toxic to dogs, not fermented ones 

My old boy Grufty used to knock beer cans off the coffee table and drink the beer as it poured out. 

I have read of cases of wild moose eating fermented apples and behaving in a wildly anti social drunken manner :lol:

I can understand why a dog might fancy a tipple 

Cheers Bertie! :blink:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

metaldog said:


> It doesn't do humans any good really though does it?  and it's not as if she gave it to him deliberately.
> 
> It's only dried grapes that are toxic to dogs, not fermented ones
> 
> ...


Normal grapes ARE toxic for dogs , find it a bit odd that people think it's funny  I'm not saying it was on purpose but i would be worried rather than having a laugh about it like people on here are


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

jess the staffy is partial to a bit voddy and coke, wine, lager basically anything with alcohol in. The oh left an opened bottle of wine on the floor n we went to get sum food came back to the dog having knocked over the bottle and had drank 3/4 of the bottle. She had a good nites sleep (wonder if it does the same to kids lol )


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Normal grapes ARE toxic for dogs , find it a bit odd that people think it's funny  I'm not saying it was on purpose but i would be worried rather than having a laugh about it like people on here are


How much is toxic?


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> When Kenzie was 9 weeks old and weighing 1.4kg she climbed out of my lap and onto the table and took a big slurp of my wine  I panicked and called the vet who, after no doubt noting me down as the worst owner in the world, said she might be a bit sleepy but should otherwise be fine. Typical Kenzie, being difficult even at that age!


Ha-ha, you have to laugh at dogs! When Piper was young (about 10 weeks) we were at a friends and up the field with the horses. We had take our drinks with us and turned round to find Piper drinking my friends vodka and coke! We stopped her and whilst fussing, caught the horse drinking it then as well (she threw out her drink!)

Piper is a fiend and you have to watch her with alcohol - she even managed to convince the fishermen on one of her walks to give her some cider!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Normal grapes ARE toxic for dogs , find it a bit odd that people think it's funny  I'm not saying it was on purpose but i would be worried rather than having a laugh about it like people on here are


That was the point I was making too.. I wasn't suggesting she gave it to the dog on purpose, but rather than everyone having a good ol laugh about it on here, I would be worrying if Molly had drank some...

And saying that alcohol isnt good for people, there is a bit of a difference...


----------

